# Tis the season



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2011)

Kids are great!

http://jezebel.com/5867978/children-receiving-bad-christmas-presents-is-as-funny-as-it-sounds


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

Hilarious, sent it to everyone I know


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> Hilarious, sent it to everyone I know



Did you email it? I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 15, 2011)

Some good stuff in there.  Love the last kid:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Love the last kid:razz:



My favorite part as well.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 15, 2011)

Haven't received the email.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did you email it? I haven't gotten it yet.





Black Phantom said:


> Haven't received the email.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 15, 2011)

Some of the kid's reactions are great- I'm not a girl, etc, especially the girl with the half eaten sandwich- "Why didn't you make something good like you do for dinner?"

But osme of them, with the angry, violent reactions (I mean, sure, I'd be pissed if I got a Hello Kitty jacket, too) just made me think, "That's some nice parenting there, Lou."


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

Ctenidae, is your kid born yet? Your wife is pregnant, right?


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> Ctenidae, is your kid born yet? Your wife is pregnant, right?



6.5 weeks old- thanks for asking. 

This, of course, makes me an expert on all things child-raising related.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> But osme of them, with the angry, violent reactions (I mean, sure, I'd be pissed if I got a Hello Kitty jacket, too) just made me think, "That's some nice parenting there, Lou."



I was thinking the same thing, but then I started thinking that I could see my daughter doing something similar... :-?


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> 6.5 weeks old- thanks for asking.
> 
> This, of course, makes me an expert on all things child-raising related.



congrats seems like just yesterday you were building that crib


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2011)

I lost it at the end.  "well tell him to........".  Classsic!


----------

